# Baby Class with a seemingly random leak



## HugePilchard (Dec 21, 2013)

Hello everyone!

I've trawled through a few threads on here and other forums, and I just can't seem to get my head around what my Gaggia Baby Class is doing. The problems I'm having seem to be pretty random - the only thing that really seems constant is that it behaves perfectly when I've got the cover off to try and find the source of the leak!

I suspect I may have two different issues - one around the water tank and one near the boiler, but that's just a hunch. Here's the list of things that I've observed:


Underneath the water tank are two screws that hold the boiler cover on - the recesses for these screws are frequently found to be full of water

Sometimes, the worktop around the machine will end up covered in clean water, with no apparent source

On a few occasions, I've noticed there's water dripping down between the group head and the plastic case at the front - I suspect this is because the worktop it's on drops slightly from back to front, and so this is the lowest part of the boiler enclosure - having taken the cover off here, I've seen water in there but again with no obvious source

If I turn the steam switch on, water starts to drip from the group head


I did suspect the tank was leaking, and so I've left that full of water standing away from the machine, and it's fine.

So, what do you reckon? It's a second hand machine, and was apparently serviced earlier in the year. I'm starting to think I've bought a pup.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

A member called gaggiamanualservice is the one to ask. Helpful with a mass of knowledge, PM or email him.

Ian


----------



## RvB (Nov 9, 2010)

Well, one place to look at, as it has happened to me previously, is the steam off take pipe on top the boiler. On the baby class this is a reinforced silicone pipe, over time it persishes and becomes brittle and cracks, causing leaks. Now it doesn't only leak when steam is switched on it also has water in from where the boiler becomes pressurised. Mine was cracked right near the boiler and water was sraying out on to the boiler and running down the group head and out the bottom.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

also where the tank.sits is another seal, likely to need replacing or could be something stuck in there


----------



## HugePilchard (Dec 21, 2013)

RvB said:


> steam off take pipe on top the boiler. On the baby class this is a reinforced silicone pipe, over time it persishes and becomes brittle and cracks


Thanks. Already checked all of the pipes I could make out - it seems pliable.



gaggiamanualservice.com said:


> also where the tank.sits is another seal, likely to need replacing or could be something stuck in there


Right, just been out for a quick look now and found the little blighter.

I've popped it out, given it a bit of a clean and whilst it was out tried a test fit onto the outlet of the tank - I must say it does seem a little bit of a loose fit - also, surely it should stick out slightly rather than hiding behind the grey hard plastic ring that sits above it?

I'll see how I get on after cleaning and refitting it, before trying to obtain another one. An eBay search finds a seller by the name of 'gaggiamanualservice' who I get the impression might be a fine fellow to do business with!

Thanks for your help, both - I'll see how it goes for today.


----------

